
Hong Kong Stock Loses 78% in a Day, Collapse Adds to Wave of Sudden Crashes - kp98
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/hong-kong-stock-78-collapse-045437448.html
======
Fjolsvith
This is not the whole HK stock market crashing.

